# Home made shrimp gold gun lol



## Roy (Apr 7, 2010)

I found this on youtube when talking with Oz. I call it the shrimp gold gun it's a sniping gun for gold again I did not make this i do plan to make one with a lot less parts lol.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LdSvNCtfHws&feature=related


----------



## pinman (Apr 7, 2010)

I used a tennis ball In mine. The foam gets eaten up by the pebbles and such. I also used two check valves so I can fill buckets with the waste end.


----------

